# Thermaltake 900 "Dark Knight"



## L|NK|N (Aug 5, 2008)

This is a mod approximately 2.5 years in the making.....coming very soon...


----------



## farlex85 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm intrigued.........


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sounds interesting, can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Chryonn (Aug 28, 2008)

"What doesn't kill you, only makes you stranger" Joker


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 28, 2008)

I like it already! 
Simply because Dark Knight was prob best movie Iv'e ever seen.


----------



## blkhogan (Aug 28, 2008)

Very interesting.....


----------



## theJesus (Aug 29, 2008)

pics or gtfo!

j/k, but seriously, I'd like to know your definition of "soon".  Did something not go as planned?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 29, 2008)

I cannot wait to see this.  Good luck on finishing!


----------



## niko084 (Aug 29, 2008)

You posted this just to tease us along... Comon man pics, even if its not done.


----------



## Chryonn (Aug 29, 2008)

i bet you'll get a "when it's done" reply in here soon


----------



## theJesus (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't care, I'd prefer that over no reply, just to know that work is indeed going on.


----------



## Silverel (Aug 30, 2008)

tis the beauty of only having to post once to subscribe. 

Doesn't matter how long he takes, when it pops up, you'll know.


----------



## Chryonn (Aug 31, 2008)

i wish that were true all the time


----------

